# Game of Thrones: Season 2, Episode 3



## Mike Rapino (Apr 16, 2012)

Yoren, oh Yoren how short our time with you was....

Where to begin with this recap. The variations from the book are coming hot and heavy now thankfully the overall essence of the story remains intact. Some of the things occurring are going to become increasingly difficult to discuss as events and ramifications could cause spoilers to later events. I will endeavor my best not ruin future events.... Let's kick it off with Arya.

We find Arya and company camping out for the night. Largely these events are taken from the book with minor depth filling alterations. Of note the conversation between Arya and Yoren. Yoren telling her about saying the name of the person she hates will lead to a much larger development in her character later. We also see the death of Lommy which was moved up. In the book Arya, Hot Pie, Gendry and Lommy escape and there is a number of days as a fugitive before we see Ser Amory Lorch capture them and kill Lommy. Not a huge deal this was mainly done to expedite the process and to get Arya to Harrenhal. Also if you blinked you missed Arya saving the guys in the prison wagon. This is more important and I wish they would have highlighted it a bit further.

Catelyn's arrival at Storms End. One of the things I was wondering is how they would portray Cat's inner thoughts when she arrived at Renly's camp. In the book she was concerned with the constant stopping, feasts, tournaments. It's made clear in the books that Renly much prefers to let Robb and Ty win fight it out allowing him to easily march to a weekend Kings Landing. But all we are given is Catelyn's line "You have a Knights of Summer and Winter is Coming" and sums up her feelings, but overlooks the bigger picture. Renly is an honorable man, misguided but honorable. His actions are driven by the Tyrell's and it is these actions that will cause the events we see later when he meets up with his brother.

When I first saw the scene between Renly and Loras I rolled my eyes at another added "sex scene". But then as the scene and the addition of Margaery played out I realized IMO the scene was brilliant. It laid it all on the line. It told us so much about the Tyrell's motivations and especially about Margaery's role. In the books Margaery is so much younger and we don't see her this way until much much later. I appreciate this change for what it was, speedy character development.

We also got to meet Brienne of Tarth, or Brienne the Beast for she is certainly no lady. In the book and on screen this character's brief appearance was perfect. The only thing that bothered me, in the book Renly didn't have Kingsguard he had "Rainbow Guard" not sure why they changed this.

In Winterfell we again see Bran caught up in a dream seeing through the eyes of his wolf. I am glad they are introducing this now, but there is an important part missing. Well important people actually. Meera and Jojen Reed are by Bran's side in the book and they serve to help Bran understand what is going on even as Maester Luwin is not. I am also glad that they are emphasizing that the the dragons are gone and so is the magic.

North of the Wall we see the outcome of Jon's spying. Not much really happens here. We learn that the Lord Commander knew what Craster did to the boy babies. One thing to point out. The addition of the White Walkers now is interesting. In the book, well we really don't see them again until much much later. I think the show added this to remind us of their constant threat.

Vary's and his riddle were presented to us just like they were in the book. This is also the first time we get the impression that perhaps it was Vary's who told Joffrey to kill Ned. 

What did Tyrion learn from Vary's riddle? He learned how to snuff out a snitch. Much of this occurred like it did in the book. The only exception being Theon was never one of the candidates in Tyrion's manipulation. It was just the Vale and Dorne. I think using Theon served a singular purpose of tying the Greyjoy story to the Lannister story and reminding the viewers that all of this is connected. Also I guess this is really the first time we hear the name Doran Martell of Dorne. He becomes important later.

So this bring us to the the best part of the episode and that is Alfie Allen's Theon Greyjoy. If you read my recap last week you will remember I noted the absence of the The Drowned God. While Theon's uncle Aeron (A priest) remains absent, this week we learned that yes there is another God worshiped in Westeros (5 Kings, 3 Queens, 6 Gods if your keeping count). 

In the books the story of Theon jumps around and we never see the inner turmoil he has for Robb his friend, his brother. We jump straight from Balon's plan to Theon on the boat. It was nice touch to add Theon writing and then burning a letter of warning to Robb. I hope that Martin actually intended us to assume this inner turmoil in the book. Since Theon's later actions are.... can't say right now sorry 

Missing, again like I said last week this isn't surprising but Robb, Jaime, Dany, and Stannis had no role in this episode. 

Comments, Critiques, Mistakes, and Feedback are always welcomed.

Mike


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 16, 2012)

Darn... I would have preferred Rainbow Guard! But I do like Brienne! God, she's a big girl!

As someone who has yet to read the books, I can honestly say that the three prisoners had enough screen time in this and last episode for me to know:

1) They're the three most dangerous guys in the camp.
2) One is smarter than the other two.
3) I GUESS the smart one is the most dangerous.
4) I GUESS he respected Arya for her bravery.
5) I GUESS he won't be too dangerous to her, since she freed the men.
6) Arya was smart enough to free the men in such away that she'd be nowhere near them when they got out.

I kinda figured the blond boy was dead meat as soon as he picked up that bull helmet, and dying with that helmet in his possession would keep the real bastard safe. I think that's the first time something happened in the show that was so predictable (to someone who didn't read the books). I mean this as a compliment, though it may come off as a left-handed one.

The show is easy to follow despite the various plots, and it keeps you guessing. My wife and I are watching season 1 and 2 at the same time, since she missed some season one episodes. (Golden Crown is next!) When I see Ned and Drogo, I think of how intriguing those two characters were. They die, and new intriguing characters show up in season 2. My only expectation is that no one is safe, and even if my favorite character falls, I won't be disappointed.


----------



## Nathan J. Lauffer (Apr 16, 2012)

Concerning the Aria story line, I really like the scene in the book where Aria and Gendry come across the hanging bodies and Gregor Clegane.  I felt like it gave a really sharp sense of peril.

I actually didn't catch Tyrion's little trick in the books.  I missed it because it was this long chapter of endless dialogue.  I'm glad that they condensed it in a way that the simple-minded could understand it.  

I really like the way the character of Theon is developing.  I'm reading right along with the series, so I'm really getting a sense that he's a man without a country right now.  

I'm also very interested in Bran's dreams.  I always was, but then when Old Nan mention some things that weren't in the book (at least not yet) about people that could inhabit animals, my ears perked up.

I love how fantasy elements are introduced into the books and the show.  They start as legends and stories that no one believes and seem implausible.  Then they become reality, and it feels miraculous even though you know you are reading/watching fantasy.

I could do with the Reny gay story line.  I have nothing against the fact that it's a gay story line.  My issue is that it's too much of a deviation from the books.  These characters are developed enough in the books without the need to add story lines from scratch.  

I did like Aria's conversation with Yoren, even though it was added.  I knew it was going to be their last conversation because I had just read the part of the book the day before.  And, it was emotional for me.

Almost very character you were taught to care about is suffering right now.  I'm really hoping for some payback.


----------



## Leif GS Notae (Apr 16, 2012)

The visuals are never as good as the books, or so they say. 

We have to look at this as a new retelling of ASoFaI. However, I will say I am glad I am missing it. I haven't read the last two books or watched this current season because A) I refuse to until I am assured he won't die of bacon and alcohol intake B) They won't be the same as I remembered them, which always happens and C) I don't have HBO.


----------



## Mike Rapino (Apr 17, 2012)

Nathan J. Lauffer said:


> I'm also very interested in Bran's dreams.  I always was, but then when Old Nan mention some things that weren't in the book (at least not yet) about people that could inhabit animals, my ears perked up.



It is a ashame the lady that played Old Nan died. I would have liked her character to be in season two, she like the Reeds add more depth to Bran's story.



Nathan J. Lauffer said:


> I love how fantasy elements are introduced into the books and the show.  They start as legends and stories that no one believes and seem implausible.  Then they become reality, and it feels miraculous even though you know you are reading/watching fantasy.



The way Martin explained it. He liked to introduce magical elements like boiling a lobster, its a slow process that builds as the water gets hotter and hotter and ends in a scream.



Nathan J. Lauffer said:


> Almost very character you were taught to care about is suffering right now.  I'm really hoping for some payback.



You should get use to the suffering.

Mike


----------



## Mike Rapino (Apr 17, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I kinda figured the blond boy was dead meat as soon as he picked up that bull helmet, and dying with that helmet in his possession would keep the real bastard safe. I think that's the first time something happened in the show that was so predictable (to someone who didn't read the books). I mean this as a compliment, though it may come off as a left-handed one.



We did lose something with the way this scene broke down. In the book they escape and carry Lommy before finally getting captured. Nathan mentions it in this thread, the escape and subsequent capture really brings you a sense for foreboding and then peril.



Legendary Sidekick said:


> 2) One is smarter than the other two.



I think you will be pleasantly surprised when you meet the third member of the prison wagon.


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 17, 2012)

Then what I said is more of compliment to Martin. The one extremely predictable part was different from the book.

(The way Lommy grabbed the bull helmet... he may as well have grabbed a black magic marker and wrote "I'M DEAD" on his forehead.)


I'm sure there will be plenty of pleasant surprises, as well as some unpleasant ones. I enjoy both. I was probably one of the few who watched the show before knowing of the books, and loved it more because they killed off Ned Stark. I didn't want him to die, of course, which is exactly why I thought that scene was awesome.


----------



## Mike Rapino (Apr 17, 2012)

Legendary Sidekick said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of pleasant surprises, as well as some unpleasant ones. I enjoy both. I was probably one of the few who watched the show before knowing of the books, and loved it more because they killed off Ned Stark. I didn't want him to die, of course, which is exactly why I thought that scene was awesome.



I keep trying to put myself in the shoes of someone who hasn't read the story. I am curious how they feel and I wonder if its similar to the way I felt when I read it since the essence of the story hasn't changed.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 17, 2012)

Mike Rapino said:


> Yoren, oh Yoren how short our time with you was....
> 
> We find Arya and company camping out for the night. Largely these events are taken from the book with minor depth filling alterations. Of note the conversation between Arya and Yoren. Yoren telling her about saying the name of the person she hates will lead to a much larger development in her character later. We also see the death of Lommy which was moved up. In the book Arya, Hot Pie, Gendry and Lommy escape and there is a number of days as a fugitive before we see Ser Amory Lorch capture them and kill Lommy. Not a huge deal this was mainly done to expedite the process and to get Arya to Harrenhal. Also if you blinked you missed Arya saving the guys in the prison wagon. This is more important and I wish they would have highlighted it a bit further.



I agree. It was a little rushed. They're, like, way over in the wagon, and she goes far out of her way to rescue them. In the book, the wagon is sitting on top of the escape tunnel. This means that in the book, her choice is about whether or not these men should be free; in the show, it's more like, do I have time to go free these guys before I get captured?



> We also got to meet Brienne of Tarth, or Brienne the Beast for she is certainly no lady. In the book and on screen this character's brief appearance was perfect. The only thing that bothered me, in the book Renly didn't have Kingsguard he had "Rainbow Guard" not sure why they changed this.



Too gay. Gay sex is one thing; gay iconography (rainbows) is quite another, and would introduce too much real-world politicism into the show. I'm certain Martin did this intentionally in the book, but seeing an actual rainbow-striped cloak would give quite a different impression from hearing about it.



> In Winterfell we again see Bran caught up in a dream seeing through the eyes of his wolf. I am glad they are introducing this now, but there is an important part missing. Well important people actually. Meera and Jojen Reed are by Bran's side in the book and they serve to help Bran understand what is going on even as Maester Luwin is not. I am also glad that they are emphasizing that the the dragons are gone and so is the magic.



Considering how integral Meera and Jojen are to what happens to Bran in books 3+, I'm sort of surprised they haven't shown up yet... except they probably WILL show up later on, when they're more needed. Their presence right now would complicate things to not much end (as is obvious, the show tries very hard to combine/eliminate characters, as there are just too many for the TV format), but they could still show up later on.

Now that I think about it a little more, Bran's whole story is not very telegenic. A lot of it his his thoughts and feelings about what's happening, and talky-talky-talky about the children of the forest and history and yadda yadda. Not that I don't enjoy reading it, but turning that into TV is not easy. I wouldn't be surprised if they combine Meera/Jojen into a single character, or figure out a way to leave them out entirely.



> It was nice touch to add Theon writing and then burning a letter of warning to Robb.



I agree, but it would have been nice if he'd been in some identifiable location. In the last shot of him at the table, he appears to be floating in a black void.


----------



## Mike Rapino (Apr 18, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Too gay. Gay sex is one thing; gay iconography (rainbows) is quite another, and would introduce too much real-world politicism into the show. I'm certain Martin did this intentionally in the book, but seeing an actual rainbow-striped cloak would give quite a different impression from hearing about it.



I never thought about it this way, good point.



Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Considering how integral Meera and Jojen are to what happens to Bran in books 3+, I'm sort of surprised they haven't shown up yet... except they probably WILL show up later on, when they're more needed.



Since they haven't been cast, I would assume we will see them next season (I Hope). 



Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they combine Meera/Jojen into a single character, or figure out a way to leave them out entirely.



I sure hope not.




Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I agree, but it would have been nice if he'd been in some identifiable location. In the last shot of him at the table, he appears to be floating in a black void.



I loved this seen. I think the black void was an attempt at cinematography. To show that Theon is truly alone and lost between the family he loves and family he wants love from.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Apr 18, 2012)

Mike Rapino said:


> I loved this seen. I think the black void was an attempt at cinematography. To show that Theon is truly alone and lost between the family he loves and family he wants love from.



Oh, I agree, it looked really cool; it was just sort of a little avant-garde compared to the rest of the episode.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Apr 19, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they combine Meera/Jojen into a single character, or figure out a way to leave them out entirely.



Take it back!

And to Sidekick and the others who haven't read... do it!  The books are long but they are great.  And I'm a little bit less ok with the changes made.  I think a lot of them (especially the Renly sex scenes) are completely unnecessary.  I also didn't like the way Yoren's fight took place- they were in a fort or something similar in the book- or how much foreshadowing they are doing with Theon (not trying to give anything away).


----------



## Legendary Sidekick (Apr 20, 2012)

My wife and I were talking about how unnecessary the nudity is. We watch S1 episodes 7 & 8. Episode 7 has _that_ girl-on-girl scene, and both episodes have male full frontal.

The one nude scene in episode 8 made my wife laugh. She asked me, "Why does a big d--k guy* come out of the woods?" I had no explanation. I put a little more effort into justifying the two girls, but conceded that the important information given in _that scene_ didn't require two naked girls writhing all over each other. It may have worked with zero naked girls writhing all over each other.


*Her exact words: "big Donkey Kong guy"


----------

